# How to send all traffic via VPN tunnel.



## predoc (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi. I would appreciate, if you can help with this issue.

I have two PCs. 

1: FreeBSD 7.2 compiled with the router option.
2: WinXP.

FreeBSD works as the gateway for WinXP and has two interfaces:
- 1st "looks" to the ISP
- 2nd - to the WinXP.

I wanted to hide my IP so I bought access to a VPN. I've setup pptpclient for this purposes, but when I establishing connection to the vpn host - the traffic continues to go through the regular interface and none of it goes through the VPN tunnel.

So how made both of the computers send that traffic through the VPN?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zare (Nov 14, 2009)

Set the natd_interface to tun0 (or whatever interface your VPN uses).


----------



## aragon (Nov 14, 2009)

Add a route to the VPN server IP address via your ISP link.  Configure the VPN to add a default route via the VPN link.


----------

